# Fifty Electric Cars Complete London-Brighton Rally



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Travelelectric -- based on Smart Lab Open -- has a range of 60 miles from a single five-hour charge and a top speed of 40 MPH using British-designed control technology and aircraft-grade lithium-cobalt batteries. 

More...


----------

